# Mann Lake economy suit veil



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I washed the two month old suit once with no bleach just detergent and three wearings later the veil appears to be starting to disintegrate. Anyone else experience this? I emailed them about it last night and am waiting for a reply. I am surprised I ddin't get one today.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You're suppose to detach the veil from the suit when you wash it. Veil should be handwash only.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

,,I have one of Mann Lake's economy jackets and it's holding up well. I use it as my cool weather jacket now, but it's five years old and I'm not sure its been washed five times. 

I leave the hood attached, but I flop it over so it's "inside" the zipped-up jacket... 

My veil is fine.


----------

